# Taking antibiotics while ttc- safe or harmful?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am ttc and just started a raound of antibiotics in response to a deer tick bite- as a preventative for lyme- may or may not have got lyme from it. We have been ttc for over a yr so I am not so hopeful we wil this time- so I am taking the antibiotics and then if we do conceive I will stop as soon as I have ANY indication. Is this still a potential harm to the potential baby?


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

You may want to talk to whoever is prescribing your antibiotics. Bacteria that normally live in your intestines help with the digestion and absorption of certain nutrients that would be good for your baby. Likely, there would be no problem, but you may consider eating more yoghurt or probiotics and taking more folic acid. I have a friend who has a child with a non-genetic birth defect, and her best guess as to what caused it (not confirmed by science) is the fact that she had to go on antibiotics early in her pregnancy. I'm not an expert, and neither is she, but I'd talk to a physician who knows his/her stuff or wait a month or two to try.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that most antibiotics are safe for TTC as well as for pregnancy. Pregnant women are prescribed antibiotics all the time.

Talk to your doctor, though. I took antibiotics during the TWW once, and the doc said it was fine.


----------

